# BULLY MAX???



## cam62108 (Aug 12, 2011)

has anyone ever tried the bully max?? im only asking because it keeps showing up as an advertisement, just curious to know if anyone has tried it, i never heard of it before until now because ive never been one to put my pits on supplements.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a friend that uses it and has had really great results, but I don't know anything about the ingredients... I, myself, will be going to K9 Mega when I get the money up for it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

havent heard anything good from anyone even those who have tried it that i know. IMO a waste of money there are better things to use like a good quality food and fishoils and things like that. From what I hear I wont waste my money on it. Someone on another forum tried to advertise it and showed his dog at 1 angle where it didnt show the muscle then anotehr pic at a dfferent angle where the muscles showed and tried to say it did all that and was sooo great , only thing is he forgot to crop himself out of the picture and he was dressed identical in them both LMAO if they gotta play camera tricks and lie then its a scam IMO.


----------



## cam62108 (Aug 12, 2011)

k9 mega i heard was good, just had never heard of bully max lol thanks!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> havent heard anything good from anyone even those who have tried it that i know. IMO a waste of money there are better things to use like a good quality food and fishoils and things like that. From what I hear I wont waste my money on it. Someone on another forum tried to advertise it and showed his dog at 1 angle where it didnt show the muscle then anotehr pic at a dfferent angle where the muscles showed and tried to say it did all that and was sooo great , only thing is he forgot to crop himself out of the picture and he was dressed identical in them both LMAO if they gotta play camera tricks and lie then its a scam IMO.


Fishoils.... can you get it serperately than just in food? LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

You can buy fishoil separately ^^^^



To the op--- I wouldn't bother. Good feed and exercise will help your dog best. Your dog will only get big as it genetically can. I would rather use a good multi vitamin


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bullmax is equal to crushing up some a daily vitamin lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> You can buy fishoil separately ^^^^
> 
> To the op--- I wouldn't bother. Good feed and exercise will help your dog best. Your dog will only get big as it genetically can. I would rather use a good multi vitamin


What Multi Vitamin do you recommend? 
Have you seen anything on K9 Mega? 
I thought it was really just vitamins.
I wouldn't put my dog on BullyMax, but I know someone who did and I guess it worked or it's just a big dog. LOL. I'm not sure about all the ingredients in it...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Bullmax is equal to crushing up some a daily vitamin lol


And adding cheap vegetable oil lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a lot of fillers. Personally use fish oil tabs, glucosamine, and half a multivitamin. IDC too much for recovery time with our 3 yr old, but I'm looking into some other supplements for when the pups get bigger


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> What Multi Vitamin do you recommend?
> Have you seen anything on K9 Mega?
> I thought it was really just vitamins.
> I wouldn't put my dog on BullyMax, but I know someone who did and I guess it worked or it's just a big dog. LOL. I'm not sure about all the ingredients in it...


There are many. I know a few that use Nupro. I personally don't give any. I use fish oil and glucosamin


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> Its a lot of fillers. Personally use fish oil tabs, glucosamine, and half a multivitamin. IDC too much for recovery time with our 3 yr old, but I'm looking into some other supplements for when the pups get bigger


Check the working dog section- I know I posted some stuff. If you feed raw, doesn't get better than red meats. If you get a good deal on it lol.


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

How are the GNC Multi. Vitamin's they sell at pets stores?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

nando87 said:


> How are the GNC Multi. Vitamin's they sell at pets stores?


Some people use human grade but not all of them I would reccomend. I would play is safe with a dog vitamin.


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Some people use human grade but not all of them I would reccomend. I would play is safe with a dog vitamin.


I talking about the GNC Pet Dog multi. Vitamin. They sell them at my local Petsmart.


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a link to their page...

GNC Pets Mega Multivitamin for Adult Dogs - Beef Flavor - GNC PETS 1020873 - GNC


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you'll be paying more for a label IMO.
Thanks Freddie I'll spec it


----------



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I didn't think that they were really all that expensive. I can get 60 tablets for 8 bucks at my local pet store.... But more interested in the ingredients?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Never used it. It should be similar to the many out there. I'dsay try it


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

we put our dog on bully max to help him build some muscle in one of his back legs. he was ran over when he was a pup and had never been able to build muscle in that one side. it helped him out tons. his leg went from about a half inch of muscle on that side with about 4 inches on the other. to about 3 on that side and 4 on the other. we only used it for this purpose. i didn't see him bulk up anywhere else. he seemed to get more toned. but not bigger.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bully Max is garbage. Fador (the Bully Max dog) looks like that because of a little thing called genetics. He is a Kurupt son and Kurupt is super ripped. I've seen several of Fador's offspring in person and put my hands on them and they are all the same way. No little magic pill did any of that. Don't waste your money.

Per Deb, our health guru, these are the best vitamins and supplements:
Numbered from best to worse. 

What I consider good Vitamins: 
1. Liquid Health
2. Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula
3. Canine PlusVetri Science 
4. Canine Plus Natural Pet
5. NuVet
6. Vet Vita Tabs 
7. Anything in discount stores or Drug Stores ALL GARBAGE

What I consider good Supplements:
1. Martin's K-9 Energol
2. Nupro Supplements 
3. Missing Link Plus 
4. K-9 Super Fuel
5. Show Stoppers

I give the following:
- Liquid Health Level 5000 = For the dogs Joints
- Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula = Vitamins / Minerals


----------



## alvilino (Oct 1, 2009)

Nuvet is great....saw results within 3 weeks.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I think you'd be better off spending your money on some Salmon Oil and some Kelp sprinkles (with added vitamins and minerals) such as KelpHelp to add to their food.

Added bonus between the Fishoil and the Kelp its like doggy crack on top of their food.


----------



## mago73 (Dec 17, 2009)

so none of the products from cni are any good?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

how much milligrams in glucosamine is everyone giving their dogs? Ima have to pick some up, im currently giving her some omega's, so the glucosamine should be a great addition.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cam62108 said:


> has anyone ever tried the bully max?? im only asking because it keeps showing up as an advertisement, just curious to know if anyone has tried it, i never heard of it before until now because ive never been one to put my pits on supplements.


You can hide that annoying ad with Ad Blocker from Mozilla. I haven't seen an ad in about 9 months.


----------



## Dieselblue (Sep 17, 2011)

so my understanding k9 super fuel would be a lot better choice than bully max??


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wayyyyyyyyy better. thats like comparing purina to evo kibble lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> wayyyyyyyyy better. thats like comparing purina to evo kibble lol


:goodpost::goodpost: Yupp what he said


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what about Solid Gold Seameal? i plan on making the dogs some satinballs for over the winter to put a little weight on them, and the recipe calls for this stuff


----------



## SIAH (Oct 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bully Max is garbage. Fador (the Bully Max dog) looks like that because of a little thing called genetics. He is a Kurupt son and Kurupt is super ripped. I've seen several of Fador's offspring in person and put my hands on them and they are all the same way. No little magic pill did any of that. Don't waste your money.
> 
> Per Deb, our health guru, these are the best vitamins and supplements:
> Numbered from best to worse.
> ...


Im glad I read this, Im new here I was gonna get SIAH "BullyMaxx", but Im gonna check out one of the products you listed, which do you recommend personally.?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cEElint said:


> what about Solid Gold Seameal? i plan on making the dogs some satinballs for over the winter to put a little weight on them, and the recipe calls for this stuff


 Satin balls are okay for putting weight back on a sick dog, but in my opinion its bad for their coat and builds fat. Feed a true RAW diet and you will see much better results.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually just started zorro on bully max. I got it to see if it helps him boost his immune system a bit. 

Maybe it was an impulse buy...ill let you know how it goes as he is getting treated for locaized demo.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> I actually just started zorro on bully max. I got it to see if it helps him boost his immune system a bit.
> 
> Maybe it was an impulse buy...ill let you know how it goes as he is getting treated for locaized demo.


its the EXACT thing as centrium vitamins. just with fillers.
but do keep us updated. and just an FYI, like good kibble you have to use more than a months worth to have any improvement. that stuff is not worth the money IMO


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Satin balls are okay for putting weight back on a sick dog, but in my opinion its bad for their coat and builds fat. Feed a true RAW diet and you will see much better results.


i've heard satinballs are great for a dogs coat


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh and they would still have their kibble, just less of it and these as a snack so i'm not really worried about them getting fat


----------



## bullymax (Nov 5, 2015)

If you're considering K9 Mega products, you should look at the source of protein that is used.

K9 Mega, Show Stopper, and Super Fuel all use "Cooked Chicken" as their #1 source of protein.

Bully Max brand products use "Whey protein isolate" as the #1 source of protein.










You can get more information on this here: https://bullymax.com/k9-show-stopper-vs-bully-max-products/


----------

